# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Education & Science >  Lab Notebook and Best Graphing software

## Erbium

Hello,

I am new to Ubuntu.  I have recently installed Ubuntu 6.10 into my new laptop for work.  I am a grad student.

I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a lab note book style program?  Something I can use to help organize my research.

Also I was wondering what graphing program people would recommend for plotting data(nothing too complex)?

----------


## junglepeanut

graphing = gnuplot (especially if you are programming)

maxima for math, (many others also) maxima uses gnuplot to graph. (seems almost every math program does)

latex for papers

openoffice (cause your proabably also a ta/ra and need something that your students will like or your advisor will like to mess with easily and it can save in a million formats)

build-essential (for coding its essential)

If I think of more I will post.

----------


## neoflight

> Hello,
> 
> I am new to Ubuntu.  I have recently installed Ubuntu 6.10 into my new laptop for work.  I am a grad student.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a lab note book style program?  Something I can use to help organize my research.
> 
> Also I was wondering what graphing program people would recommend for plotting data(nothing too complex)?


there is extensive documentation available describing the resources one can use .... this might help you get started...
Ubuntu Scientists

welcome home... :Smile:

----------

